# Which Uchi and Jock villagers are you hoping for? Which ones do you NOT want?



## isabll (Mar 5, 2020)

Title says it all: it's been pretty much confirmed that we start out with one Uchi villager and a Jock one. That said, which are your favorite villagers with these personalities? And which ones do you hate?

Personally, the Uchis I hate with a passion are Diva and Ren?e and I'm not a huge fan of Charlise, Cherry, Mira and Rocket either. I dislike most of the Jocks tbh, but I think the ones that might seriously cause me to reset are Jitters and Moose. I'm hoping for Fuchsia as my starting Uchi and maybe Bill as my token Jock. I'm also intrigued by Sprocket's design, so I wouldn't mind starting out with him either.


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 5, 2020)

For Uchi I'd love to start with *Pashmina*, Agnes or Reneigh! Though I wouldn't mind Tammy, Plucky, Shari or Phoebe too much if I got em.

For Jock I'd be pretty happy with *Aziz*, Quetzal, Teddy or Tybalt. I'd also be fine with Ace, Antonio, Fruity, Gen, Genji, Hamlet, Rudy or Tarou to start out with.

I may reset if I get anyone other than those listed.... but at the end of the day fruit, airport and other things take priority! Villagers can be cycled out but things like fruit and grass are forever!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 5, 2020)

With uchi I guess I wouldn't mind having Tammy or mire but I'd prefer two nice looking starters I never had in my town


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 5, 2020)

I am going to try and love whoever I get given - I suppose all the Uchi/Jock have the same personality at the end of the day.


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 5, 2020)

my top choice would be rudy and hazel. i don't know if i'd be that bothered by who i get though.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 5, 2020)

Fuchsia and Rudy lived in my New Leaf town for the longest time and I love them both but I wouldn't mind getting new faces for New Horizons. As long as they're not super horrible looking, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Jeongguk (Mar 5, 2020)

For jocks I’m definitely hoping for Genji or Rudy and for uchi most definitely Cherry!!!!!! I’m so excited for this game!!!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m hoping for Bam and Deirdre 

I’ll reset if I get Tammy, Katt, Boone, Coach


----------



## jeni (Mar 5, 2020)

I think I've said who I want on several threads by now but I'd be over the moon if I got Hazel, Teddy or Deirdre! I'd be happy even if I only get one villager I like at the start though, cause I'm kinda curious if the dialogue is different when one of your original villagers moves out compared to the ones that move in later.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd love Cherry, Charlise, Fuchsia, or Tammy! They're some of my favorite uchis! Just please don't give me Rocket or Mira. 

Jocks a hard choice because it's one of my least favorite personalities. I guess I wouldn't mind Rod, Teddy, or Rudy? Anything but Stinky at least.


----------



## doja cat (Mar 5, 2020)

i would like reneigh and bam. im not that bothered though


----------



## Loreley (Mar 5, 2020)

I only reset for maps, so I'll be stuck with whoever shows up on my island first.
For uchi I'd love to get *Canberra* and my favourite jock is *Rudy*.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Jock:* Rowan, Jay, Lyman, Kid Cat, or Rudy
*Uchi:* Fuchsia, Mira, or Hazel


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 5, 2020)

The only possible way I would think of resetting is if I got Renee.  I mean, I could get a fruit that I'm not particularly fond of, or an airport color that doesn't thrill me, but if that rhino decideds to come with me on my island retreat, it's sayonara.

Otherwise, the two uchis I would prefer are Fushia and Shari.

For jocks, Kid Cat and Bam.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 5, 2020)

I would like Kody and Phoebe to fit the theme of my town


----------



## pale-tiger (Mar 5, 2020)

I think I’d like either Fuchsia, Diva or Reneigh as my Uchi and Biff, Poncho or Teddy as my Jocks. I have more that I wouldn’t mind but those are the ones that come to mind straight away. Diva and Biff are in my NL town and Poncho is in my WW town so that’s the reasoning for them.


----------



## moonbell (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd really like to have Kid Cat and Katt but I'm not going to reset for both of them as that would take so very long.


----------



## Jolyne (Mar 5, 2020)

Muffy and Genji or Boots


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 5, 2020)

For Uchi I would love Agnes or Muffy.

For jock (I don?t want any). 
If I have to have jock, then curly maybe. I don?t really like jock though, and usually don?t have them in my town.


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

for uchi, i'd like agnes, muffy, pashmina, phoebe, or tammy! if phoebe comes, that'd be a funny coincidence because she was in my first new leaf cartridge, and if i get agnes that means i'll have two of her at the moment.

as for jock, i'd be happy with axel (even though he's tier 6, he's super cute), bam, drift, frobert, genji, pierce, sterling, tad if they let him be a normal villager, and scoot, though the last one is mostly because vinny vinesauce likes him. 

i know it's a lot in both cases, but if i was to reset for villagers, that'd make it a lot easier on me than worrying about just trying to get a certain combo!


----------



## mae. (Mar 5, 2020)

Uchi: Cherry, Muffy, or Hazel
Jock: Bam, Scoot, or Genji

that's it.. that's all..


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind mira and genji cause they’re rabbits haha. Anyone else though and I’ll probably do what I cam to make them move out asap


----------



## jcmbangor (Mar 5, 2020)

I have never started an AC game out resetting but I am tempted to do it to get Hamlet or Boone as a starter.  I wouldn't mind getting Rocket as my uchi to start out.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 5, 2020)

Well, these are my favorites:

Uchi: Hazel (really want her the most), Muffy, Charlise

Jock: Pierce, Genji, Rudy, Snake, Rowan, Kid Cat

I sure hope to not getting someone like Cherry, Sly, Samson, Curly, Agnes, Canberra or Shari, as I don't like any of them.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Above all else I want Reneigh, I'm pretty much obsessed with her, lol.  I actually love the Uchi personality and was hoping she'd be Uchi ever since her photo was first revealed.  I also like Pasmina, Agnes, Muffy, and Phoebe.  But I still want Reneigh more than anything.  

For Jocks I'd love Hamlet or maybe Rod or Bill. But I'm not too stressed about who I get for my Jock. Even Teddy, Sly, Boots, or Genji would be nice.


----------



## goro (Mar 5, 2020)

uchi: phoebe or muffy!! um... i don't actually like most of the current uchis at all... hopefully new horizons adds some new ones that are cool 
jock: *STERLING*, boots, tad, sly, drift, or ribbot. if every villager from every game is coming back then tarou or woolio would be amazing


----------



## Brookie (Mar 5, 2020)

Uchi: Pashmina
Jock: ughhh I don't like ANY of their designs but I guess I'll go with Antonio


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2020)

Poor Mira! I actually really like her especially since she is a nod to Sailor V.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 5, 2020)

The villagers I'd love to get are:

*Uchi-* Cherry, Pashmina, Fuchsia, Deirdre, or Reneigh.

*Jock-* Kid Cat, Mac, Genji, or Kody.

The ones I really hope I _don't_ get would be: Katt, Hazel, Canberra, Antonio, or Louie.


----------



## minimoon (Mar 5, 2020)

For my uchi I'd like Deirdre or Muffy. I had Deirdre in my NL town.
I don't want Katt or Canberra or any of the tall species (tall bears, alligators, bulls, cows, eagles, gorillas, kangaroos, lions, tigers, etc). I only really like the small cute animals - with a few exceptions!

I don't really like jocks but I'd be ok with Bill, Hamlet, Kit, Poncho, Rudy, or Tad.
I wouldn't like to get any of the animal types above or Cobb, Pierre, Pigleg, Ribot, Sprocket, or Stinky.

I might have to do some resetting!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 5, 2020)

I am planning on just playing and letting whoever in and weed them out later after I get to know them when there is too many or a cap or whatever. 
I don't really know anything about them beyond what they look like. And I would assume each one has its own quirks.
This will be my first time playing AC, so looking at the list and reading a little bit about them, perhaps I'd like,

Uchi: Canberra/Cherry/Frita/Muffy/Reneigh

Jock: Antonio/Biff/Boone/Bud/Drift/Hamlet/Sly

Also, not resetting for them. That seems tedious even if I knew what ones I like.
I will reset however for an East water outlet and apples, and possibly grass...


----------



## Mothership (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm going to try to accept whichever uchi and jock I start with. But, if the uchi is Renee the rhino I might reset. She is my least favorite uchi, plus she infested 3 of my NL towns and it took forever to get her out of them.

I'm hoping for Hazel, Muffy, Phoebe, Agnes or Reneigh for my uchi. And Scoot, Poncho, Lyman, Bill or Roald as my jock.


----------



## MKInfinite (Mar 5, 2020)

While I have some Uchis that I would love to have in my island, Fuchsia will be the primary reason for me to reset, I just really like her a lot.

For jocks: The new sheep villager, Antonio, Bill, Champ (if he was brought back), Frobert, Jay, Kevin, Pierce, Ribbot, Roald, Rod, Rudy, Sparro, Sprocket or Sterling. 

If I end up with any other jock that I don't necessarily hate, I'll take it, but man, if I ever get fuchsia and a jock that I don't really like I'm gonna be resetting until I get a pair I like lol


----------



## Dewy (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m hoping to see some new villagers! Especially for the uchis
I’d love Bam, because I once had him and I’ve been missing him ever since he moved away

But I’ll probably be happy with whoever I end up with


----------



## Licorice (Mar 5, 2020)

Not sure which uchi I would want. For jocks I'd love to have Biff, Rowan, or Goose.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm fine with most of the uchis and jocks. I just prefer one I've never had before.

I don't want Fuchsia or Sylvia for the uchis. I really don't like their designs at all. I don't have any issues with how any of the jocks look.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 5, 2020)

Hmmm...

I suppose for Uchi and Jock villagers I'd like:
1. Uchi: Muffy, Pashmina, Phoebe, Plucky, Sylvia, Cherry, Tammy and Reneigh. 
2. Jock: Bam, Boots, Sly, Peck, Sparro.

As for ones I'd NOT want:
1. Uchi: Basically if its not mentioned above, I don't really want em'.
2. Jock: Basically any frog, mouse, ape or pig villager.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2020)

First off, it makes sense that these two personalities will be your starting villagers. As I said in a different thread, they're both tough, outgoing and adventurous.

So now, for the starter villagers:

*I want either of these as my Jock Starter:*
Cousteau
Kid Cat
Lyman
Pierre (If he comes back)
Rudy
Sprocket
Tarou (Again, if he come's back)
Woolio (Once again, if he's back, but stays a Jock. It's likely he'll have his personality change to Smug due to the villager Eugene and their similarities)

*I want either of these as my Uchi Starter:*
Frita
Mira

But of course. The ones I want to start with the most are Sprocket and Mira.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd be okay with anyone really. Ideally anyone I haven't had before in my ACNL towns.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh yeah, and the ones I don't want are anyone else that are also Jock and Uchi.


----------



## pocky (Mar 5, 2020)

Jock is my favorite personality type, with my favorite jock being Mott. But I also really love Snake and Genji as a duo. My dream would definitely be to start with Mott since he was one of my original villagers with New Leaf and still in my town to this day. But I won?t be resetting for him as I feel it would be too much trouble. 

For uchi I really like Fuschia, Renee, and also Katt. But I don?t have a preference as to which one I end up with.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 5, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I'd be okay with anyone really. Ideally anyone I haven't had before in my ACNL towns.



I would say the same as this for myself. I'd prefer someone I haven't had. Or Sprocket as a jock, because I love him.


----------



## Junee (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't really mind the jock/uchi thing because I care more about looks than personalities with villagers.

*Dreamie Jock:*
Antonio

*Back-up Jocks:*
Bam
Boone
Lyman
Ribbot
Sprocket

*Dreamie Uchi:*
Frita

*Back-up Uchis:*
Agnes
Deirdre
Muffy
Reneigh


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 5, 2020)

This is so interesting!

Right now, everyone's favorites are:

Uchi
1. Muffy (12)
2. Fuchsia / Reneigh (9)
3.  Phoebe (7)

Jock
1. Rudy (11)
2. Genji (9)
3. Bam (7)

The most disliked are:
1. Renee (3-1)
2. Katt / Canberra (3-2)
3. Stinky (2-0)


I'm surprised to see Rudy get so much love! I never see him mentioned before now. It's nice to see some villagers getting more interest and appreciation than they would otherwise because of this focus on just two starter personalities.


----------



## Coach (Mar 5, 2020)

Jock: Gonna reset until I get Coach regardless 

Uchi: Would be happiest with Frita, Mira, Canberra or Plucky. Don't want Paula, Muffy or Katt.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 5, 2020)

Some of these I've had in previous towns and some of them are just ones I think seem cool...(also some of them are villagers that haven't been confirmed to return yet)

Jock - Axel, Aziz, Boone, Boots, Genji, Jitters, Lyman, Mac, Ribbot, Samson, Sprocket, Woolio (I feel like he'd be smug if he came back  though)

Also I wouldn't mind that new pink sheep that's supposed to be a jock.

Uchi - Canberra, Frita, Katt, Phoebe, Plucky, Reneigh

My number one picks would probably be Aziz and Frita. (I prefer Canberra but I already had her in New Leaf)

If Aziz isn't back then Sprocket and Frita are my final picks.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: For the dislikes....I'll pick just one for each.

Jock - Sheldon (I don't really dislike him, he just seems the least interesting)

Uchi - Sylvia (same as above really)

So... Sheldon and Sylvia get my "don't want" vote.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2020)

Who I want-
Jock: Genji, Snake, Sheldon, Bill, Kid Cat, Kit (if he's coming back), Ace (same as Kit) or Rod.
Uchi: Hazel, Mira, Katt, or Muffy

Who I don't want-
Jock: Peck, Jitters, Moose, Rowan, Goose or Curly.
Uchi: Rocket, Agnes and Diva.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2020)

No jock. I want to amiibo out whoever it is, so I guess it doesn't matter, as long as it isn't a penguin.

Teddy is ok, and Reneigh for my Uchi, as I have Cherry's amiibo card to move her in later.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 5, 2020)

I ranked all the Uchis cuz there are so few it's easy to do:
1. Phoebe
2. Agnes
3. Pashmina
4. Reneigh
5. Muffy
6. Mira
7. Canberra
8. Frita
9. Hazel
10. Rocket
11. Deirdre
12. Cherry
13. Flo - _inoffensive but no character_
14. Plucky - _inoffensive but no character_
15. Fuchsia - _too garish_
16. Ursala - _too garish_
17. Tammy - _too garish_
18. Paula - _too garish_
19. Charlise - _too garish_
20. Renee
21. Diva
22. Katt
23. Sylvia
24. Shari - _NOPENOPENOPE_

Top 3 are who are really want, and #14 is probably my cutoff for accepting (depending on if I get a good Jock with her). My "don't wants" are bottom 5.

JOCKS
Best: Genji, Kid Cat, Ribbot, Roald, Rod, Rudy, Snake
Great: Antonio, Drift, Goose, Mac, Sterling, Tank
Don't want: Biff, Billy, Buck, Coach, Cobb, Kevin, Leonardo, Louie, Lyman, Moose, Peck, Rory, Tybalt, Rowan

Yeah I dislike the tiger character model.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2020)

hmm, i would be happy to get reneigh (assumign she is uchi), phoebe, muffy, mira or deirdre. i am not too keen on most of the others but i don't think i would reset because of anyone other than maybe canberra (sorry, the eyes scare me...)

as for jocks i wiuld Die if i got moose. he is one of the ugliest creatures in existance.i would be happy to get any frog (preferably drift or frobert), genji, rudy or teddy.


----------



## popstar (Mar 5, 2020)

*i would like...*

*uchi:* fuchsia, reneigh, pashmina, tammy
*jock:* hamlet, teddy, bam, new sheep?

*i would not like..*

*uchi:* sylvia, rocket, paula, diva
*jock:* moose, ribbot, cobb, sheldon

i am really thinking that the new sheep is a jock villager, considering they were one of 2 villagers on a map with a uchi villager (pashmina) being the 2nd villager- also, they were wearing a tuxedo in a birthday party clip (gaston, another male villager is seen wearing the same tuxedo).. 
this sheep would be my number one pick for jocks! (if they do turn out to be one)


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I only reset for maps, so I'll be stuck with whoever shows up on my island first.
> For uchi I'd love to get *Canberra* and my favourite jock is *Rudy*.



Same! Villagers will change but I feel like the main outline of the town won?t be changeable. And I really want my rivers to end in certain spots. 

But it would be nice to start with Genji as my jock and for Urchi probably Fuchsia or Muffy.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 5, 2020)

For UCHI I really want Cherry!! For Jock I REALLY want Rowan!


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Jock*
YES : Leonardo
Maybe : Bam, Genji, Pierce, Poncho, Rudy, Sprocket, Tybalt, new sheep (if confirmed)
No way : Boone, Buck, Coach, Cobb, Mac, Moose, Stinky, Louie

*Uchi*
YES : Reneigh, Fuchsia, Phoebe
Maybe : Agnes, Tammy, Ursala
No way : Canberra, Charlise, Frita, Rocket, Sylvia


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

for *uchi*, fuchsia is my priority but i’d also be cool with cherry, hazel, katt, phoebe or reneigh if she is infact uchi

i definitely don’t want rocket, diva, canberra, paula or sylvia

for *jock*, i’d love bam especially but i’m also cool with rudy, kid cat, stinky, drift, iggly, kevin, sly or sheldon

i really don’t want boone, bud, jitters, jay, mott, moose, rory, samson or tank (as you can tell, i’m not super fond of the jock villagers lmao)


----------



## Imbri (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm not crazy about uchi or jock, but I'll probably stick with the ones I draw. I'm more concerned with my fruit and rivers.

That being said, if Rocket or Hazel show up, I will slam that reset button so fast.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 5, 2020)

There a aren't any villagers I'd like to get cut from New Horizons (except Ricky ) I'd like all characters to make it in, if possible. As for which Jock and Uchi character I'd like to start out with, maybe Jock: Boone, Champ, Costeau or Flip and Uchi: Rocket, Hazel, Mira, Cherry or Canberra


----------



## CaramelCookie (Mar 5, 2020)

I'll take whatever the game throws at me, but if I could choose, Ursala or Agnes for Uchi and Hank (if he returns) or Hamlet for jocks.

Weird think they decided to go with 2 fixed personalities for everyone when New Leaf had variations for starters. Also, why this 2?


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd be okay with Pashmina or Hazel for an uchi, and I really want them to bring back Tarou and have him as my jock... I'd love for there to be some new villagers for these personalities, but at this point I'd be okay with just one villager I really want in my starting pair. I don't want to have to reset a bunch of times.


----------



## Sarabelle (Mar 5, 2020)

For Uchi I really want Plucky. I'd also be okay with Phoebe, Shari, or the new horse Reneigh. 

For Jock I'd like Roald. I am less picky about the jock character though because I like more of them.


----------



## cheezu (Mar 6, 2020)

I'd love Katt and Rudy.


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 6, 2020)

I want to like my starter villagers, but the map is a bit more of a priority for me. I'd like to think I would be okay with any villager, especially since I find a lot of the ugly ones endearing, but each time I think that I had to restart my game, because an exception always seems to appear haha XD Though I just checked all the uchis and jocks and I'm reassured to say that I wouldn't mind getting any of them.


----------



## Jas (Mar 6, 2020)

these are my two least favourite personality types LOL but they're pretty cute anyways!

my favourite Uchi characters are Mira, Phoebe, and Agnes.
my favourite Jock types are Bam, Roald, and Tank.

i hope i don't get Muffy, Diva, or Rocket for Uchi, and Mott, Bud, Leonardo, or Frobert for Jock.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 6, 2020)

Jock is one of my favorite personalities. Idk something about cute animals trying to be buff is adorable to me. There?s so many that I would be happy with. Kid Cat, Rudy, Teddy, or Stinky would be cool.

I don?t really care for Uchi. They?re kinda lame and there isn?t that many. Muffy, Fuschia, Rocket, Mira, or Cherry would be ideal.


----------



## danceonglitter (Mar 6, 2020)

For uchis, I think I'd be happy with Mira, Shari or Muffy
I'm not too keen on most of the jocks, so maybe Genji or Roald? Not too sure

Everyone else, I'm not too fussed about, altho I don't really like Hazel's design, or Katt's, so I could live without either of them


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 6, 2020)

I have quite a bit that I would love to have in my town that I have't had yet or just love how they look.

For Uchi:
- Agnes
- Cherry
- Fuchsia
- Flo
- Mira
- Muffy
- Pashmina
- Phoebe
- Reneigh
- Frita

I am not too fond of Charlise and she has been following me to every town I've had. She just finally moved out of my New Leaf town again, so I'm hoping she doesn't follow me again.

For Jock:
- Bam
- Boots
- Goose (a chicken that is named Goose cracks me up every time)
- Hamlet
- Iggly
- Jay
- Kid Cat
- Kody
- Leonardo
- Lyman
- Mott (love this guy! He was my nerdy jock.)
- Poncho
- Rory
- Ribbot
- Rudy
- Scoot
- Sly
- Sparrow
- Stinky
- Woolio

I just hope Roald won't show up for me. He has been memed to death on Reddit and might get an eyeroll from me if I start with him.


----------



## unintentional (Mar 6, 2020)

Rudy and either Diva or Hazel.  I don't want to spend another like 6 months trying to adopt them from someone (i have a Diva amiboo card, but not a Hazel one)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2020)

Some of my favorite villagers are Uchis! I'd love to have Diva or Paula, ideally, but I'd be fine with any of them, really. As for Jocks, I think I'd prefer Antonio or Mac, but once again I think I'd be fine with any of them. There aren't too many villagers I have an irrational hatred for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



unintentional said:


> Rudy and either Diva or Hazel.  I don't want to spend another like 6 months trying to adopt them from someone (i have a Diva amiboo card, but not a Hazel one)



Diva gang rise


----------



## KattCrossing (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm going to start the game with whatever the game gives me haha. In my current town I have cherry, kid cat and hamlet. I'd be happy to get them again but at the same time I want to have a completely different set of villagers and theme. I'm excited to see all the new villagers that are added and I hope to have some new villagers on my island


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> I'll take whatever the game throws at me, but if I could choose, Ursala or Agnes for Uchi and Hank (if he returns) or Hamlet for jocks.
> 
> Weird think they decided to go with 2 fixed personalities for everyone when New Leaf had variations for starters. Also, why this 2?


Sorry for triple posting, but I've been thinking about that myself. I wonder if it has to do with their personalities being the most daring of the two genders. Uchi girls seem tough as nails and willing to give anything a whirl, while the Jocks are... themselves. I can see them being the type to pack everything up and go live on a deserted island, no hesitations (assuming these are the two fixed personality types... guess we'll see).


----------



## Bosca (Mar 6, 2020)

I've mentioned before that above all else I want Snake, he along with Tangy and Daisy are my absolute faves. I'd be happy to have any of the jocks I had in NL such as Genji, Bam, Mac, Hamlet or Flip (I hated him originally, but he's got a cool house theme). For new jocks, I'd like Tank, Rudy, Poncho, Kody, Drift, Sly or Roald. Honestly, I don't know why people act like jocks don't have a lot of great designs. 

I would not want, Cobb, Sheldon or Biff. Cobb design is just...no. Sheldon is ugly, but in an irritating way and Biff is just too boring. 

Phoebe was my first ever Uchi and hasn't really been beaten, but I did love Anges, Tammy and Mira. Would love Plucky, any of the 3 bears, Canberra or Hazel for villagers I've never had. 

Uchi is probably my least fave female personality, but I definitely don't hate them and looking at all the remaining designs, none strike me as absolutely horrible and I guess I could take in any of them happily.


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 6, 2020)

For uchi I wouldn?t mind Fuchsia, Agnes, Muffy, pashmina or Tammy 

For jocks... I dunno, maybe pierce, Rudy, or Hamlet.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 7, 2020)

For the jock, I'm hoping some old GameCube villagers return so that I can get Hank or Woolio. Otherwise, I'd love to have Teddy, Kody, Kid Cat, Ribbot, or Genji.

Jocks I really do *NOT *want? Cousteau and Coach.

I'm really not a fan of uchis, but I'd be happy with Cherry or Mira. I do *NOT* want Diva, Hazel, Katt, Charlise, or Canberra.


----------



## daffy (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not a fan of the uchi villagers so I really hope I get Deirdre, because she's my favourite of them. I hope I get Bill too, but I like a lot of the jocks so I'm not as fussy.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 7, 2020)

i'll take anyone the game gives me.. i'm gonna be more relaxed when it comes to villagers and i wouldn't reset for them
however my favorite jocks are: bill, bam, jay, kid cat, peck, rudy, or tad
and my favorite uchis are: agnes, cherry, deirdre, fuchsia, phoebe, or pashmina


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2020)

Top pick for my Uchi Villager: Sylvia
Top pick for my Jock Villager: Bam

Another Uchi I would like: Phoebe
Another Jock I would like: Kid Cat

Uchis I do NOT want: Canberra and Rocket
Jocks I do NOT want: Boone and Louie


----------



## Geneve (Mar 7, 2020)

Honestly, jock villagers are my least favorite. Of all of them, Jitters is the worst one. I've had a grudge against him since Wild World. I'll settle with ANY other jock.

As for the uchi villager I would like, I think Diva might be fun to get.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Drift!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Drift!



very good choice


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 7, 2020)

Jock: Champ (if he’s in), Mott and Kevin are my top choices.
Uchi: Sylvia, Ursala, or Muffy


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 7, 2020)

I'd be pretty happy with Roald and Cherry. For the ones I don't like/want there isn't really anyone because I haven't played a mainline title in quite a while. I'll see who I get and doubt I'd reset, considering we can probably also throw these 2 out.


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 7, 2020)

For Uchi I want Hazel. I love her, but would be ok with Pheobe, Muffy, or Fuchsia.

Jock is my least my personality overall, but I do like Genji. Sly, Kid Cat, Axel, or Frobert would be manageable. I will reset instantly if I get Goose.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 7, 2020)

Villager Fan said:


> Jock: Champ (if he?s in), Mott and Kevin are my top choices.
> Uchi: Sylvia, Ursala, or Muffy



 You don't deserve your avatar!


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 7, 2020)

Uchi: Pashmina, Agnes, or Deirdre

Jock: Genji, but I'm also okay with Rowan, Hamlet, or Boone

I'm going to reset until I get at least one of my favorites. I can get the rest with my Amiibo cards later so it (hopefully) won't take too much time. I want most of my villagers to be random though, going crazy with Amiibos is what made me bored of NL


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m indifferent to what Uchi/Jock that I get as I really don’t hate any of the personalities, but I guess I list them here in who Iwouldn’t mind seeing at the beginning of the game.

For Uchi: Phoebe, Plucky, Cherry, Fuchsia, Agnes, Charlise, Paula,Canberra, Deirdre, Pashmina, Tammy, Sylvia, Reneigh and Ursala.

For Jock: Bam, Hamlet, Leonardo, Bill, Sterling, Snake, Samson, Goose, Roland, Poncho, Sly, Coach, Peck, Scooot, Teddy, Bud Jay, Drift, Kid Cat, Kody, Cousteau, Genji, Lyman, Sparro, Antonio, Mott, Boone, Pierce, Rudy, Rod, Rowan, Tybalt and Tad

Just because I didn’t list one here doesn’t mean I hate them, just who I’d want to share the beginning of an island with (though there is one jock that shall not be named...)


----------



## Hesper (Mar 7, 2020)

Uchi? I'm torn between Muffy and Phoebe, but I think Phoebe would be much easier to get later, so... I like the personality a lot, in general, which seems to be an uncommon opinion. 

Jock, I couldn't care less. I can't stand 'em, unless they become significantly more interesting.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 7, 2020)

I hate Jocks and don't mind Uchis. For Jocks I would probably want either Frobert, Roald, Rudy, Poncho, or Hamlet. I wouldn't want Mott, Mac, Bud or Cobb.

For Uchis I would probably want either Canberra, Phoebe, Tammy, or Ursala. I wouldn't want Charlise, Hazel or Sylvia.


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 7, 2020)

Tammy and Genji. Wouldn't mind Pashmina or Cobb, either.
Not a big fan of Jay or Frita.


----------



## iofuu (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not a fan of any of the uchi villagers at all. If I had to choose I'd settle for Hazel or maybe even Tammy?

I quite like a few jock villagers though but I would love to have Hamlet or Antonio!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 7, 2020)

I <3 diva so she would be my number one choice. For jocks, I dont think I really like any of the jock characters from new leaf so I dont really care. maybe I would want Rudy because he lives in my new leaf town. but I also want to try something new and get a new character so I dont really care. but honestly whatever jock who moves in will most likely move out....


----------



## mae. (Mar 7, 2020)

another ad with uchi & jock, shari (uchi) and bill (jock)


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 8, 2020)

Roald and Phoebe. 

I'm not *super* excited about being stuck with these two personalities at first because they are my least favorites, but oh well.

Is there any chance we might have some new villager Uchi/Jocks?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2020)

genji or rudy as a jock would be my most ideal, as for uichi i like deirdre, mira or agnes!


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Is there any chance we might have some new villager Uchi/Jocks?



there’s been some talk that the new horse villager, Reneigh, might be uchi and that the new sheep might be a jock but i don’t believe anything’s been 100% confirmed, yet


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 8, 2020)

I want Agnes and Bam. I won't reset for villagers, so it really doesn't matter, but I'd be thrilled if I got them.


----------



## isabll (Mar 8, 2020)

mae. said:


> another ad with uchi & jock, shari (uchi) and bill (jock)



Yeah, it's pretty much confirmed at this point I think.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 8, 2020)

My dream team would be Phoebe and Scoot.  Phoebe just looks super cool, and Scoot has been in several of my previous towns.  I'd also be very happy with Cherry, Flo, Poncho, or Lyman.  Jock is actually one of my favorite personalities...  Really, I'd be good with anyone except for the ones mentioned in the next section.

The ones that I would really not want to have are Charlise, Katt, Rocket, Canberra, Renee, Hazel, Stinky Buck, Mott, Flip, Moose, Cobb, Snake, and Sheldon.  I would probably reset to make sure I don't get one of these as my starters, as I really don't want one of them to be like my first villager on this new island.  I'm also hoping to get Apple, Cherry, or Peach as my native fruit.  I hope I don't have to do too many restarts though


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 8, 2020)

For Jock, Ribbot would be nice, as he's one of the two villagers that I insist on having in my town. However, there are no Jock villagers I absolutely HATE, so not too picky there.

For Uchi, I'd be cool with Phoebe, Shari, Frita, Hazel, Mira, Renee, Muffy, Fuchsia....I just really don't want Diva, Ursala, Paula, or Rocket


----------



## Nami (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd absolutely love having Deirdre and Rudy. I know the odds of even just getting one of them is pretty slim, but it would be nice! I will be doing my best not to reset for my starting villagers unless I get ones I truly, truly do not want.... Hahah.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 8, 2020)

For a jock villager, I'd most like to get Bam, Jay, or Roald. My uchi picks are Cherry, Fuchsia, and Reneigh. Oranges are my preferred native fruit.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't mind most of the jocks but for the uchis I want... Hazel, Katt or Plucky!


----------



## meo (Mar 8, 2020)

Katt is my baby so she's naturally my favorite uchi. Agnes would probably be my second choice. 

For Jocks, Genji and Boots would be first choice. Bill is cool too.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd be okay with pretty much anyone, but if I could pick, ignoring the new villagers...

Uchis I'd like would be Hazel, Fuchsia or Shari.
The one and truly big nope for me are definitely the bears.
I really don't like them. Except for Ursala, maybe...

Some of my favorite jocks are Antonio, Bill and Bud. Pierce or Poncho would also be cool.
I definitely wouldn't like to get Axel or Cobb, they're kinda creeping me out, haha...


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 10, 2020)

Uchi: fuchsia, cherry, or phoebe

Jock: poncho, kody, cousteau, bam, or frobert

But the fruit and grass are more important... If I get the ones I want and decent villagers, I'll keep them.


----------



## Luca (Mar 10, 2020)

My dream would be Muffy and Genji, or that new pink sheep if he’s a jock.

There are a lot of jock and uchi villagers I would not be happy to get...


----------



## Amilee (Mar 10, 2020)

i made these haha for X i will reset and ? is fine if the other one is fine too


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 10, 2020)

I dislike so, so many Uchis, and I wish I didn't. My ideal Uchi would be Reneigh, but I'd be happy getting Phoebe, Pashmina, or a few others. I just hate the bears so much. And Reneigh is a villager I want to keep permanently.

Jocks... Honestly as long as I don't get Cobb I'm gonna try and stick it out with whoever I get. New Leaf was my first game and Cobb was my first Jock and he sort of ruined the personality for me for a long time, until I got Bam, and then later played Pocket Camp and got used to some of the others.


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 10, 2020)

The only uchi villager I had is Rocket ! I wouldn't mind if she was one of the first two, but I would be happy also with Paula. And that's it. I don't really like the other ones ahah

For the jock villager I don't want to have Cobb because he was an undesirable villager in my NL town ! Maybe a one I never had would be cool, like Boots, Coach or Genji


----------



## Peter (Mar 10, 2020)

Flip is my fave jock (one of my favourite villagers full stop) and i kind of think every uchi is ugly  sorry

If i get Rocket i'll probably throw my switch out the window


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 10, 2020)

Here are my top uchi villagers: Hazel and Ren?e
Top Jocks: Bud, Coach, Genji, Scoot.

I'm happy with any villagers tho. I really enjoy how they look!


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 10, 2020)

For Jocks, I like Boone, Curly, Drift, Genji, Poncho, Rowan and Teddy. I guess my favorite would be Genji!

As for Uchis, Charlise and Phoebe are the only two I actively like, so that'll be interesting when I am resetting...


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 10, 2020)

For Uchi, I really want Phoebe for sure! She's my favorite and I absolutely love her design. I don't like much of the other uchis but I don't think I would mind Cherry or Agnes. I can't stand Hazel though, she's awful inside and out.

Jocks: Snake's my favorite but I would also love to have Genji and wouldn't mind Bam. I definitely don't want any pig or frog jocks. I got stuck with Cobb in my Gamecube town and I never want to see his face again.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 10, 2020)

For Uchi... not so much good choice, but - Plucky, Diva, Canberra, Hazel or Phoebe :]. I like how a lot of the designs are quirky and "unconventional" with Diva, Canberra and Hazel in particular. Anything out the norm is usually reserved to snooty I feel, so this is nice.

For Jock... Billy, Bam, Boots, Antonio, Cobb, Cousteau, Drift... I'm not gonna list them all, there's very few Jocks that I really don't like


----------



## miyac (Mar 10, 2020)

My dream would be 
Jock: Genji
Uchi: either Muffy or Katt. 

I don't like most Jock villagers but Genji is one of my dreamies so I def want him. As for Uchi I had Muffy in NL and I love her and Katt caught my attention on the direct so I would be happy with either.


----------



## tywashere (Mar 10, 2020)

Muffy, Agnes, Mira, or Pheobe for uchi. Rudy, Ribbot, Cobb, or Flip for jock. I do not want Bud, Shari, and Rocket.


----------



## Limon (Mar 10, 2020)

Uchi: Frita
Jock: Bud, Genji, Kid Cat, Pierce, Poncho, Ribbot, Rod, Rory, Sparro, Sprocket, Sterling or Teddy

There's a lot of good Jocks tbh.


----------



## shendere (Mar 10, 2020)

i'm hoping for katt and rudy tbh! i dont want to reset really for villagers bc the process might be very time consuming and what are the chances of getting both ya know! but would be super cool to get those. wouldn't mind kid cat, tad or plucky either!

definitely wouldn't want axel or biff, canberra, rocket, ursula.


----------

